# Tomas Louis de Victoria definitive releases 10/10 read and grab this please ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay to make a long story short i would says i would find Victoria work a bit deceived , that is polyphony was not that colorfull, well until now present day...

The ensemble(nordic voices), the recording, the label says it all it's on Chandos early music, the vocal work is peerless folks, there are no miss on this cd, it's Victoria music for 6 voices(sacred music), 11 track of pure utter joy, trust me when i says you need this record , cd.

State of the art spanish polyphony of renaissance full meal, breakfast, brunch diner , souper, lunch before bed, you probably get what im trying to says, get this records SAP, before it's sold out , this is that good , comming from a non convinced Victoria dude, i became a born again whit Victoria's music on this releases, woaw , no i mean woaw (my eye glitters holy glow, no kidding).

Now... was i convincing enought, by the darn cd ockay, buy it, in your dream you want it, the cd talk to you in a record store , you know in your heart you want it?


:tiphat:


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

I see what you mean  I have not listened to much of Victoria yet but what I heard was incredible! And thanks to your post I was reminded of it again. :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

HEY! I got this  10 CD's man!!! It sounds awesome too.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I have Tallis Scholars' version of his Requiem, and thought it was one if the most tuneful pieces of music ever.


----------

